# 2008 College Nationals in Fort Collins



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Just saw this on the Coloradoan. The 2008 College Nationals will be held in Fort Collins May 9, 10, 11.

May 9th is a time trial near Buckeye
May 10th is the road race near Horsetooth Reservoir and Masonville
May 11th is a downtown crit

http://tinyurl.com/ysuguk


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

bummer of a date conflict...
Excel Stage race is the same weekend down in boulder

CSU will lose the Senior catagory guys for $$$$

doubt Excel will have much problem filling their catagories...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That could be a great course for the road race.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

I'm excited to have Nationals closer this year (it was in Kansas last year). Hopefully we'll make it again! I'm excited to race in Fort Collins for it. Great city.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

cbass94 said:


> I'm excited to have Nationals closer this year (it was in Kansas last year). Hopefully we'll make it again! I'm excited to race in Fort Collins for it. Great city.


Who is "we"?


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Univ. of Utah


----------

